# Texas Mountain Laurel



## Dario (Jul 27, 2006)

Here is Platinum Jr Gent Twist pen with TX Mountain Laurel courtesy of Mesquiteman.  Thanks Curtis!


----------



## Dario (Jul 27, 2006)

What do you prefer...aligned while open or aligned while closed?  

I usually do aligned while closed but it doesn't help my pics any.


----------



## DWK5150 (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice pen I personally like mine aligned while closed.


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice looking pen and the finish looks great, Dario. And I align mine closed.


----------



## bca1313 (Jul 27, 2006)

That is a great looking pen.  I also align mine when they are closed.

Ben


----------



## PenWorks (Jul 28, 2006)

Beautifull []  Closed as well.


----------



## gerryr (Jul 28, 2006)

Great work Dario.  I also vote for closed.


----------



## bearfretworks (Jul 28, 2006)

Beautiful Pen Dario - and pretty wood!!!


----------



## kkwall (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi Dario,


Excellent pen as always!

Alligned when closed for me!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jul 28, 2006)

very nice pen,if Berea could make their Oxford for Woodcraft with this nice a finish, it would do better. It has a similar bullet tip and is slimmer, but the finish always wears off.

 and i like mine lined up closed.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jul 28, 2006)

Excellent work!

I align closed.  When open (in use) people won't see much of the bottom half of the pen, so alignment isn't very critical there.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 28, 2006)

Very nice pen and wood. Closed


----------



## tipusnr (Jul 28, 2006)

Nice pen. I don't align mine at all so as to keep the customer guessing. Just kidding![]


----------



## terry q (Jul 28, 2006)

Dario thats a real good looking pen.  I love the color as well.  I align closed.


----------



## Rojo22 (Jul 28, 2006)

Beautiful piece of wood, and the finish is great.  I also align my pens closed as well. I figure most of the time someone is carrying or showing their pen off, they have the pen closed.


----------



## Dario (Jul 28, 2006)

Woke up this morning with an email asking to reserve this (as well as the Black TN Jr Gent II FP in Chittam Burl).  [^]

This TX Mt. Laurel pen is one of the fastest selling pen I've made. []

This is a good week!!!


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 28, 2006)

Great looking pen. Not surprised it sold right off the bat.


----------



## GBusardo (Jul 28, 2006)

Dario,   Pen looks great! I had no idea mt laurel had such nice coloring and grain. I can see why its a top seller for you.  Thanks for sharing the picture.  Got to get into the woods up in North Jersey and bring my pruner. [}]
Gary


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jul 28, 2006)

Gary,

I don't think you can expect the same results.  I am the one the turned Dario on to Tx Mt. Laurel and have been messing with it for a while now.  The Texas Mt. Laurel is also know as Mescalbean and is not the same as the Mt. Laurel you have up there.  Your Mt. Laurel is in the Ericaceae family while the Mescalbean is in the Fabaceae family.  I am not into taxonomy but I believe this tells us that the 2 are not even related.  Also, the piece that Dario used for that pen was from the root rather than the limbs.  The roots have the best color and look quite different then the limb wood.

Dario, nice pen BTW!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jul 28, 2006)

Here is a link with more info about Mescalbean if you are interested: http://uvalde.tamu.edu/herbarium/sose.htm


----------



## Jerryconn (Jul 28, 2006)

Awesome pen Dario!  I align mine closed as well


----------



## arjudy (Jul 28, 2006)

Definitely closed


----------



## Penmonkey (Jul 28, 2006)

Very very nice! Great finsh too.


----------



## johncrane (Jul 29, 2006)

G'day Dario well done mate looks realy good. are you getting the sales thru your new webb site [?][]


----------



## Dario (Jul 29, 2006)

John,

It is a mix.  

This guy found me through another website...I don't know which.  He contacted me through my website email asking to buy some Texas Ebony.  He is local and arranged to visit.  After buying some wood, we talked about my pens on his way out.  I ended up showing him some.  He didn't buy them yet but emailed me the following morning reserving 2 pens to be picked up after I swap the FP nib to a Rollerball. []

The TX Mountain Laurel sold itself...it has much better rich colors in person.


----------



## johncrane (Jul 29, 2006)

I was just wondering mate. I have got so many pens now maybe I should set up a webb site.  every time a parcel comes in  my wife must be thinking. O' no not more pen kits.


----------



## Dario (Jul 29, 2006)

John,

My site is very new but I would say it already helped me.  I wouldn't have sold the last 5 I did if not for it.

All my buyers are local so far but having the site helped me market the pens before showing them the actual pens which I seldom bring due to heat in Texas.

My advise is to give it a try.  SikeKreator is free so you won't have much to loose.  Domain names can be had for less than $10.00 for a year so initial investment, other than your time, is minimal.


----------

